# Windows 7 Blacksreen



## timo0804 (13. Mai 2011)

Heyho,

nachdem ich gestern meine neue Hardware bekommen habe probierte ich Windows 7 Ultimate zu installieren. Die Installation lief problemlos durch, ein Reboot wurde gemacht und er wollte von mir Computer und Benutzernamen, sowie Password und Productkey haben. Ich habe alles eingegeben und nach dem "Klick" auf weiter kam, "Bitte warten" und "Desktop wird vorbereitet". Danach kam nicht mehr. Ein schwarzer Bildschirm, wo noch kurz die Maus zusehen war, danach nur noch schwarz. Ich habe eigentlich schon alles ausprobiert: Neuinstalliert, nochmal alles neu zusammengebaut,...

Jetzt bin ich leider wirklich ratlos. Kennt jemand das Problem und könnte mir helfen?

Mein System:

Intel Core i7-2600K
ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, Sockel 1155
8GB-Kit PC3-10667 DDR3-1333
Geforce 8800 GT
580 W Netzteil

Vielen Dank.

Gruß Timo


----------



## PC Heini (13. Mai 2011)

Grüss Dich

Teste das starten mal im abgesicherten Modus. Wenn da kein Bild kommt, ist mit der Graka was faul.
Andernfalls mit ner anderen Graka testen.

Dies mal meine ersten Gedanken.


----------



## timo0804 (13. Mai 2011)

Hey,

erstmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wenn ich im abgesicherten Modus starte sagt er mir: "Die Installation kann nicht im abgesicherten Modus fortgesetzt werden. Neustart zur weiterführung der Installation" oder so ähnlich... Eine andere Graka habe ich auch schon eingebaut gehabt, da kommt das gleiche Fehlerbild.


----------



## PC Heini (13. Mai 2011)

Mach auch mal ein Biosreset. ( Batterie für ne Weile entfernen ).
Wenn Du schon dabei bist, entferne auch mal nen Ramriegel und teste diese dann einzeln durch.


----------



## timo0804 (13. Mai 2011)

Habe ich beides auch schon gemacht. Bios reset - sowohl über den Jumper, als auch über die Batterie - hat nicht gebracht, die Ramriegel habe ich auch schon einzel getestet und auch schon von A nach B umgesteckt.


----------



## PC Heini (13. Mai 2011)

Hmm, Treiberproblem oder ein Kontroller streikt.
Nimm mal ne LinuxLive CD und schau, was dort abgeht.
Ansonsten tipp ich auf nen MB defekt.


----------

